# Turion vs. i3



## sonicone

I have two computers, Toshiba Satelite with AMD Turion 2 ultra (2.4G) and a Fujitsu Lifebook with Intel i3-330 (2.13G).  Even though the clocking speed is higher on the AMD is the Intel a better CPU?  I am not sure which one to keep.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

There's lot more to what makes a good computer than just the processor, but the i3 easily beats your Turion.


----------



## The_Other_One

If you are very curious, run yourself some tests.  Something like y-cruncher would really show the performance differences between the CPUs.

http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/

But as hack said, the i3 is much better than the Turion.


----------



## Drenlin

+2, the i3 wins hands down.


----------



## DMGrier

+3, I just went and checked out those Fujitsu Lifebook's and damn those are expensive. It kinda hurt looking at them.


----------



## maroon1

The i3 is much faster, no doubts

i3 also has Hyperthreading technology which improve performance in multi-threading applications


----------



## mikethk

*Hmmm*

I need more info.... I dont believe this.... Plz. tell me with links or otherwise that you are sure. 

Cause i seen tests on i3 and its down on 50% of the i7 so dont be sure on this.... 

ix sounds good, but AMD is not dead. The Turion is a strong and fast cpu, exspecially the Ultra edition. Very good for internet browsing.

#maroon1 maybe intel have Hyperthreading technology but AMD has Hypertransport which equals these 2 Technologies.


You can compare a turion ultra to the athlon x3 in performence. http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3704&p=11

so its all about the Ghz.


----------

